# 2022 poll -- what bike are you riding?



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

Now that pretty much all 2022 models have dropped, normally this would be new-bike season. But shortages probably damped a lot of bike purchases for next year.

What bike are you riding for the 2022 season? What are you hoping to buy? Where do you ride?


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

The pugs









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll be on my 2017/18 slayers


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

My new Waltworks Hardtail that just showed up yesterday. 
2020 Banshee Prime.
2016 Canfield Jedi DH bike.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

riding these two for the foreseeable future, will eventually add an enduro/AM bike when the timing is right. These two bikes cover a hell of a lot of ground for me though.


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

SC Tallboy on coil suspension 
Speccy Epic
Orbea Rise aluminum arriving next week


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

2018 SC hightower
2019 SC bronson
2019 SC hightower
2018 transition scout 

Wherever I can ride is good, the rockier and more technical the better. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

Two bikes for me:
2021 Epic Evo for the off road part of my life
2021 Trek District 4 for the commuting part of my life.
I was doing it all on the EE but not going into stores on the commute, locking that bike up in public is not a good idea imo. With the Trek District I can now go to stores and not worry about it. I can also ride to work without getting road crap all over me too. I’ll still commute on occasion on the EE just because I love that bike so much.


----------



## Stumprider29 (Nov 20, 2019)

I'll continue to ride my SB130.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

2003 Jamis Dakar (Winter/Spring Slop)
2021 SJ Comp thereafter on XC/Trail


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Starling Murmur, whenever my parts all come in...












Cary said:


> My new Waltworks Hardtail that just showed up yesterday.


 Pics, please!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

ibis RiPLEY + Salsa Juan Solo


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Exie mostly around DFW. Ripley mostly when I travel. Ripmo when I hit a park or some steep, nasty stuff. And Orbea Rise when I'm feeling lazy or tired at any of the above.


----------



## darrellc (Sep 25, 2005)

Trek Checkpoint 2021 for road and gravel (two wheelsets). Salsa Timberjack 2021 hardtail for single track around Seattle and some bikepacking in 2022.


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

2008 Specialized Pitch










2021 Norco Optic which I got earlier this year


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

looks easy from here said:


> Starling Murmur, whenever my parts all come in...
> 
> View attachment 1960022
> 
> ...


Will be a couple weeks before I can get it all built up, but will look very similar to my current one:


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

A 180/185mm ‘20 Enduro, and a banshee titan.


----------



## C619V (Mar 8, 2021)

2021 Ibis Ripley AF
2008 Trek 6000

I’d like to get a modern HT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

BmanInTheD said:


> Exie mostly around DFW. Ripley mostly when I travel. Ripmo when I hit a park or some steep, nasty stuff. And Orbea Rise when I'm feeling lazy or tired at any of the above.


 that’s like a perfect stable of bikes.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

2014 Turner Flux 27.5.......old skool geo but just can't let it go. In the process of choosing a Ti hardtail then sometime in 2022 when the "supply chain" mends itself I will pick up a new FS bike


----------



## propchef (Apr 20, 2014)

Recently rebuilt 1998 Cannondale CAAD 3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

2021 Carver 420 HT, 2017 Moots Psychlo X custom gravel, 2011 Moots Zirkel FS....


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

I used Covid 19 period to dump all but the Ibis Ripmo. Sold an awesome Chris King decked out single speed and a BMC Road bike. I love the Ripmo, and I was going to order V2 Carbon/XT/carbon wheels again, but I figured maybe wait til summer 2020 as bike supply was short. Well, that didn’t work out so well. I need to order in the next few weeks. For now, I’m riding the Ripmo V1, it’s fantastic! 5/7 year warranty on wheelset/Frame gives me some confidence. It‘s great to have one bike only, for awhile. Having 3-5 bikes for many years was a phase. Some local art, the Bike is standard issue


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

mtnbiker4life said:


> 2014 Turner Flux 27.5.......old skool geo but just can't let it go. In the process of choosing a Ti hardtail then sometime in 2022 when the "supply chain" mends itself I will pick up a new FS bike


20 year Turner rider. Banshee was as close as I could get to where I think Dave would now be if he was building FS bikes. Love mine and they are available in less time than many other brands.

P.S. Love your tools. Great quality and well priced.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

The bike that ruined mountain biking for me:


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

Epic Evo and a Revel Rascal


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

2021 Vassago VerHauen, had it for 1 week!


----------



## EDRN911 (Jul 26, 2015)

My quiver killer


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

Mach 6 and building a trail bike (Ripley).


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

rollinrob said:


> Epic Evo and a Revel Rascal
> View attachment 1960074
> View attachment 1960075


Love that Rascal. Worldwide's PA location isn't that far from me and I know they sell em. What kinda trails do you ride and how hard you able to push it on that 34?


----------



## kirby415 (Oct 15, 2021)

Got a 2022 Pivot Firebird in September. Figured the start of next season it would be tough to buy one. I haven’t ridden it much. Been riding my 2021 Giant Revolt around the Bay Area more than riding trails lately.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

kirby415 said:


> Got a 2022 Pivot Firebird in September. Figured the start of next season it would be tough to buy one. I haven’t ridden it much. Been riding my 2021 Giant Revolt around the Bay Area more than riding trails lately.


You have a brand new Firebird and you're not bombing that thing every weekend??


----------



## a_double (Apr 14, 2013)

Santa Cruz Megatower for the bike park, Pivot Switchblade for everything else.

I'd pull the trigger on a Santa Cruz V10 29 if I get the chance, maybe the Propain Rage CF depending on build possibilities.


----------



## villaphoto (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll still be on my 2019 Transition Patrol this year. Bike shortages are too real right now.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I see this is in the NorCal forum, but it looks like folks from all over are weighing in. In 2022 I'll be riding the same bikes as I've been riding the last several years. I found bikes I really love to ride and stopped buying new bikes every year.
2009 Moots Mooto-X









2012 Niner Air9 RDO









2008 Jamis Dragon









Not looking to buy anything in the coming year or two. I ride primarily in the Colorado and Wyoming high country and the Utah desert.


----------



## kirby415 (Oct 15, 2021)

2021Mach6 said:


> You have a brand new Firebird and you're not bombing that thing every weekend??


Haha.. next season! In Cali Only one Saturday at Montara Been riding my Mach 5.5 some at Demo and Waterdog but that Giant all over San Francisco and Pacifica lately


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Soon to be building my 2022 Hightower V.2

Or

2021 SpecialEd Fuse Expert


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Cary said:


> My new Waltworks Hardtail that just showed up yesterday.
> 2020 Banshee Prime.
> 2016 Canfield Jedi DH bike.


No pictures of the new bike?

I ride the bikes that I make, mostly in Marin 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

My Bird AM9 









Bird Zero 29


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

2021 was a VERY expensive year for me. 
Bought:
A holdover 2020 stumpjumper expert. 
a new 2022 stumpjumper expert
A trek Farley 7
A trek Farley 5 

Unfortunately I did not experience any bike shortage. 😂🤔😔


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

These are my stress relievers for 2022


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

norcalbike said:


> that’s like a perfect stable of bikes.


Thanks! There's some (ok, a lot) of overlap but I don't want a HT or a full-on enduro sled and these cover anywhere and anyhow I will possibly ride pretty well. These and my Colnago C60, but since this is a mtb forum....


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

2019 Pivot Switchblade
2017 Trex Fuel EX 9.8

I've asked Santa to bring me a new Firebird, we'll see if I've been bad or good this year.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

2021 Rocky Mountain Altitude A70- for park, enduro, and aggressive trail riding 
2019 Salsa Timberjack- set up 12 speed, as a more XC build.

I should have a 2022 Rocky Mountain Element C50 on order, but who knows when that will show up, so fingers crossed on that one.

I also have my trusty 2014 Trek Crossrip gravel bike, though I am currently looking for something with thru-axles since the hubs are almost shot and I can't find replacement hubs anywhere.


----------



## shmadge (May 11, 2018)

I have my Stumpy Evo Expert Mullet coming in a week, merry xmas to me!


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Cary said:


> My new Waltworks Hardtail that just showed up yesterday...


Again!?!

Love seeing the hardtails and retros here. No new bikes for me, will be riding my trusty Waltworks hardtail as well.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

kirby415 said:


> Haha.. next season! In Cali Only one Saturday at Montara Been riding my Mach 5.5 some at Demo and Waterdog but that Giant all over San Francisco and Pacifica lately


I hear ya, didn't know you guys had seasons up there. I'm in PA and mostly riding my hardtail on the local trails. Out of nowhere they built an insane jump line about 30 minutes away just a few weeks ago, so it'll get more use than normal, but I don't ride my enduro as much in the winter. It's as good as any bike park I've been to, minus the lift of course, but pretty pumped to have a jump trail I can hit during the week and when the parks are closed.


angieri918 said:


> These are my stress relievers for 2022


How do you like those Sensus grips on your DJ over your Ergons? I'm working on my trail bike but they're building a jump park near me and I'm thinking I'll get one eventually. Was wondering if I'd put the same GE1s on it like I do all my other bikes.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

What, no E? Well let me come out of the closet:









I ride this 50% of the time. The other half (actually more lately) is on the suffer version of this bike:










Still have 26ers that I hardly touch anymore:









I freakin' love this bike (Turner DHR) but just don't ride it as much anymore... it's oddly shorter than the other two bikes. 

This last one I super-rarely ride. Which explains my lack of skills (Sinister Angus unicorn bike):


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

ron m. said:


> What, no E? Well let me come out of the closet:
> View attachment 1960147
> 
> 
> ...


You must clean with the water spray bottle and small brushes to get all the small parts like I do 😂🤣

I literally can't sleep at night knowing there's even a spec of dirt in my cassette or under my grips.

It's a problem!!


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## BackpackerDan (Dec 2, 2021)

Still rolling on a 2015 Ibis Mojo HD3. Although, the Transition Spur has now caught my eye.


----------



## rkff22 (May 25, 2014)

I'll be riding a spot mayhem till I break it.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

iliveonnitro said:


> Now that pretty much all 2022 models have dropped, normally this would be new-bike season. But shortages probably damped a lot of bike purchases for next year.
> 
> What bike are you riding for the 2022 season? What are you hoping to buy? Where do you ride?


2020 answer : nothing, wallet has forbidden any future purchase. 😋 ☕


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

ron m. said:


> Still have 26ers that I hardly touch anymore:
> View attachment 1960149
> 
> 
> I freakin' love this bike (Turner DHR) but just don't ride it as much anymore... it's oddly shorter than the other two bikes.


Loved my DHR and even had a XL (6') tall, but found that with the massive increases in reach of modern bikes, I had trouble riding it this year. (The reach on a XL DHR DW model was only 424mm). I ended up selling it (never thought I would) and purchased a Canfield Jedi XL from a friend that wasn't riding it, which works much better with the 470mm reach (which puts it right in the middle of the reach for a modern size large DH bike).


----------



## mtnbiker64_6157 (Nov 27, 2021)

my Turner Flux


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

twowheelmotion said:


> View attachment 1960155
> 
> 
> Haters gonna hate!


You running Enve tires on that thing? 

We want video of you riding.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Cary said:


> Loved my DHR and even had a XL (6') tall, but found that with the massive increases in reach of modern bikes, I had trouble riding it this year. (The reach on a XL DHR DW model was only 424mm). I ended up selling it (never thought I would) and purchased a Canfield Jedi XL from a friend that wasn't riding it, which works much better with the 470mm reach (which puts it right in the middle of the reach for a modern size large DH bike).


I understand what you mean about the reach. For sure the DHR feels so much more compact than my new geo trail bikes (considering Giant's geo was still a bit shorter than the other guys up until recently). But I never did feel that the bike limiting my riding and even now is too much bike for a lot of things so I'm keeping it (plus, it's so shiny!)


----------



## thewebsta (Sep 21, 2017)

BmanInTheD said:


> Exie mostly around DFW. Ripley mostly when I travel. Ripmo when I hit a park or some steep, nasty stuff. And Orbea Rise when I'm feeling lazy or tired at any of the above.


Wow-Great choices. Can share some experiences on Exie?!


----------



## wileycoyote (Mar 5, 2008)

Made the jump from derailleurs to a gearbox. Now when I see an XTR/AXS Ripmo or Bronson I think, “Wow that’s sexy as… nahhhh, I’m good.” (Oh heya haters, 34# complete & 576% gear range ;-)


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

wileycoyote said:


> View attachment 1960164
> 
> Made the jump from derailleurs to a gearbox. Now when I see an XTR/AXS Ripmo or Bronson I think, “Wow that’s sexy as… nahhhh, I’m good.” (Oh heya haters, 34# complete & 576% gear range ;-)


single gear? 😯 🤠


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

2021Mach6 said:


> How do you like those Sensus grips on your DJ over your Ergons? I'm working on my trail bike but they're building a jump park near me and I'm thinking I'll get one eventually. Was wondering if I'd put the same GE1s on it like I do all my other bikes.


I’m really please with the non locking slip on grips from Sensus. I’m actually really digging the EMJ grips but they’re much thicker than Ergon’s. My hands seem to adapt to whatever grips I’ve ran so far so grip choice isn’t a big deal for me


----------



## wileycoyote (Mar 5, 2008)

EDRN911 said:


> My quiver killer


”If you kids don’t act right, yo daddy’s gone give you the belt!”


----------



## wileycoyote (Mar 5, 2008)

Too old for SS and too young for ‘lectric moto. Went w 9 speed.


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

Cary said:


> You running Enve tires on that thing?
> 
> We want video of you riding.


Nothing but the best for the Ground Pounder.

Lucky I have some footie from Ground Pounding the other day here

*I'll stop after this post in an effort to resume the previously scheduled program


----------



## pcconsult (Sep 21, 2019)

Custom titanium bike build from my drawing. More on https://custom-titanium-bikes.com/


----------



## Stonepa (Apr 2, 2015)

My Niners - 2020 Jet 9 RDO and 2021 RIP9. I also have an older and well used 2018 Specialized S-Works Enduro. Considering either the 2022 Enduro or Niner WFO when the supply chain starts to loosen up.


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Dan Zulu said:


> View attachment 1960173


Trying to make us old farts jealous?

You are succeeding.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

twowheelmotion said:


> View attachment 1960155
> 
> 
> Haters gonna hate!


Enve tires! Are they carbon fiber?


----------



## mtwitche (Mar 24, 2008)

A 2021 Trek Rail 9.7 has replaced my prior bike, a 2009 Trek Remedy. I loved the Remedy, but the Rail is just worlds apart. Fabulous handling and suspension, and... it has a motor! Just turned 70 and am riding stuff that I've walked for years.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

wileycoyote said:


> View attachment 1960164
> 
> Made the jump from derailleurs to a gearbox. Now when I see an XTR/AXS Ripmo or Bronson I think, “Wow that’s sexy as… nahhhh, I’m good.” (Oh heya haters, 34# complete & 576% gear range ;-)


-When they hang a motor off the bottom of one of those I'm IN-LIKE-FLYNN!!!


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I am going to get a new Propain SpinDrift. 
180/190 Mullet configuration when the are available in spring. 
Overkill, surely, but interesting to ride/pedal all my favorite spots with sooo much travel.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> Epic Evo and a Revel Rascal
> View attachment 1960074
> View attachment 1960075


Curious to having 2 similar DC bikes?


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

JMac47 said:


> Curious to having 2 similar DC bikes?


Rascal is squarely in the trail category, maybe even on the bruiser end of the spectrum, and epic evo is more XC.


----------



## Bozo T CLown (Aug 10, 2020)

2019 Giant Trance 29 1
















2021 Santa Cruz Chameleon with my wife's Canyon Exceed

I have a friend dropping in some 27.5+ wheels for me to try on the Chameleon this weekend. If I like them them I will look to order either a Banshee Prime or Spitfire frame to build up from mostly the Giant bike's parts. The Chameleon was the first bike I had built in a long time and I had forgotten how enjoyable and therapeutic it could be. Also my favorite bike to ride at the moment.

Oops. I don't know exaclty how I put the Giant in twice.


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

My 2018 Cannondale Scalpel has seen a lot of miles in 2021. Looking to sell soon and get into a 120/130mm travel “Downcountry” bike.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

I ride something different depending on what I'm doing. 

When I commute to work, I take a 1984 Fuji Club Sport that I have removed the Suntour ARX components because I didn't like the way they shifted and put my NOS Suntour Superbe Tech rear and Superbe pro front derailleurs on instead, I have more Superbe stuff to swap into it but that will wait till next summer.

Most weekend rides I use a 2013 Lynskey Peloton; and when I go camping and touring, I take a 2020 Masi Giramondo 700c.


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

2021Mach6 said:


> Love that Rascal. Worldwide's PA location isn't that far from me and I know they sell em. What kinda trails do you ride and how hard you able to push it on that 34?
> I've ridden the Rascal everywhere from Santa Cruz-Tahoe-Downieville-Auburn-St George and Sedona. Its a true do everything bike. The fox 34 pair nicely buy a 36 would bring the bike to the next level. I'd put the Rascal in between the Ibis Ripley and Ibis Ripmo-It descend better than the Ripley and climbs better than the Ripmo.


----------



## reelmcoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got my 2022 Scott Spark 910. Putting finishing touches on before maiden voyage.


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

JMac47 said:


> Curious to having 2 similar DC bikes?


Rascal not downcountry its travel is 140/130 while the Epic Evo is 120/110. Its nice to have a xc bike for long 30 mile rides and a true trail bike for rowdier rides. Ncce part about the Epic Evo is that I can use two water bottles and the shock has a true lockout so it will behave like a hardtail. Its a really versatile bike.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

2021 Yeti SB130 LR C2 for most general pedaling
2020 Yeti SB100 C2 for the long days and XC races
2020 Specialized Crux for the gravel/cx/pavement duties


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

2019 Trek Procaliber 9.8 SL


----------



## Staindsoul4life (May 4, 2020)

I’ll keep kickin’ rocks with my wood frame MTB







.


----------



## Feeltheburn (Jun 13, 2007)

norcalbike said:


> View attachment 1959992
> 
> View attachment 1959993
> 
> riding these two for the foreseeable future, will eventually add an enduro/AM bike when the timing is right. These two bikes cover a hell of a lot of ground for me though.


Ah... Montana... one of my favorite trails


----------



## OutdoorCO (Jul 20, 2021)

Newly built up ‘22 Stumpy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkiedog (Sep 28, 2005)

Not to be paranoid but it seems naive to post your bikes in a public group. 

As for me, I have only a huffy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sorileus86 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm still riding my 2017 Dartmoor Hornet I built, still going strong .


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> Rascal not downcountry its travel is 140/130 while the Epic Evo is 120/110. Its nice to have a xc bike for long 30 mile rides and a true trail bike for rowdier rides. Ncce part about the Epic Evo is that I can use two water bottles and the shock has a true lockout so it will behave like a hardtail. Its a really versatile bike.


My bad, I read "Ranger"....in my head since I just sold mine...


----------



## rhartman18 (Jul 22, 2011)

iliveonnitro said:


> Now that pretty much all 2022 models have dropped, normally this would be new-bike season. But shortages probably damped a lot of bike purchases for next year.
> 
> What bike are you riding for the 2022 season? What are you hoping to buy? Where do you ride?


Trek Fuel EX 9.9 glad I got it when I did. Great riding bike


----------



## rhartman18 (Jul 22, 2011)

Still riding my Trek Fuel EX 9.9.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

norcalbike said:


> Rascal is squarely in the trail category, maybe even on the bruiser end of the spectrum, and epic evo is more XC.


Yeah was thinking I read Ranger. Have had an Epic EVO and recently Ranger are similar was my intended comment.


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

JMac47 said:


> Yeah was thinking I read Ranger. Have had an Epic EVO and recently Ranger are similar was my intended comment.


So you sold both? What are you on now?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sharkiedog said:


> Not to be paranoid but it seems naive to post your bikes in a public group.
> 
> As for me, I have only a huffy.
> 
> ...


Posting my bikes in this thread is a lot like taking a lunch break at the ski area and leaving my skis next to many more expensive looking sets of skis.


----------



## blkdout (Oct 3, 2021)

FRAMED Foothill


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

sharkiedog said:


> Not to be paranoid but it seems naive to post your bikes in a public group.
> 
> As for me, I have only a huffy.
> 
> ...


Picts, or you are really just a paranoid dentist on a Yeti.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Neuhaus Metalworks aggressive hardtail. 150mm fork, 63.5 HA and 415 chainstays. 

It's so much fun.


----------



## themaxstanley (Jan 22, 2019)

2017 SC TB3 - 140/110 - high setting - 27.5x2.8 (DHF/Ikon+) on Ibis 738 wheels
Recently added Fox 34 Performance Elite up front and full XT/MT5 "Shigura" brake setup (not pictured).

This thing goes where I tell it to, no questions asked. Up, down...doesn't matter. I'll ride this bike until one of us bites the dust!


----------



## sharkiedog (Sep 28, 2005)

Cary said:


> Picts, or you are really just a paranoid dentist on a Yeti.


At the risk of having her stolen, here she is:


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Got it in late spring. Love it. 

Got a new gravel frame being made and should arrive this month or January. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Just ordered a Ragley mmmbop, shipment tracking shows DHL delivery by end of day tomorrow. Camping out at end of driveway....


----------



## bneall (Feb 3, 2006)

checking in for team Transition... 

The Elusive *Spur *for me as daily driver









maybe some *Patrol *action as well









26" *TransAM* is officially retired this year, so sad!


----------



## NORCAL1979 (Jan 18, 2013)

Picked up a used 21’ SJ Evo Comp a month ago. 2016 Yeti Sb6c will be up for sale soon.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

In 2021 my bikes were a 2021 Enduro and a Commencal Meta Power 29 ebike. Sold my enduro with only like 300 miles on it, and have been lightly browsing looking to replace it. Not sure what i want, nothing seems appealing that doesn’t have a motor anymore. Maybe aggressive hardtail, or high pivot bike of some sort. Ebike is here to stay, just depends on if I want to spend big money on a new one since they are all extremely expensive.


----------



## Doesn't Matter (Mar 1, 2004)

bneall said:


> The Elusive *Spur *for me as daily driver
> View attachment 1960552


Let me know when you're done with the Spur.  Been trying to test ride one (Large).


----------



## mjj1066 (Sep 6, 2010)

Doesn't Matter said:


> Let me know when you're done with the Spur.  Been trying to test ride one (Large).


Are you sure you want/need a Large? I have a medium and it’s as big as the size large in other bikes - feels too big for me, so I plan to sell but haven’t gotten around to it. Stock X01 build - very lightly used, I just need to take my power meter off and ready to go. DM me if you’re interested.


----------



## mjj1066 (Sep 6, 2010)

Most of my fun will be had on the EE:








I love the Picolla brakes as much as the bike itself.

But will find plenty of time for my beloved HT:









Should be finished building up my CX/gravel rig shortly for some suffering and adventures:









And will still spend more time on the old trusty Photon:









Considering picking up an SC Blur for racing and contemplating a bigger bike to replace an older (but very functional) BMC Speedfox.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I picked up a '22 Stumpjumper Expert to keep in Bentonville. I upgraded the wheelset and added some lime green bling in the form of Deity TMAC pedals and a Spank Spike Race stem.


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

rollinrob said:


> Epic Evo and a Revel Rascal
> View attachment 1960075


I am diggin that Rascal.... I am either dropping some serious $$ on a Ranger, an Ibis Ripley or the new Rocky Mountain Element... 2022 is gonna be a good year (if there are any bikes out there to buy).


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

kevine1785 said:


> I am diggin that Rascal.... I am either dropping some serious $$ on a Ranger, an Ibis Ripley or the new Rocky Mountain Element... 2022 is gonna be a good year (if there are any bikes out there to buy).


The Element is sick bro!! Hope you can find one, get the Alloy 50, it's perfect in every way.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Still riding my Norco Sight and Norco Storm for 2022. Pretty much have most riding styles covered 🤟😁


----------



## Pwave (Nov 18, 2018)

Same as it ever was…


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Pwave said:


> Same as it ever was…
> 
> View attachment 1960743


Nice ebike… oh wait.


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

One bike for each purpose (right to left):
2021 Specialized Chisel Comp for training rides
2020 Trek Farley 9.6 for winter riding
2021 Specialized Epic EVO Pro for racing and for fun (my favorite)
2019 Specialized Diverge for gravel racing and for fun
1991 Trek 1000 for the rare road ride
In the foreground is the LifeCycle for rainy day training rides


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

2018 Ripmo
2018 Farley 9.8
2021 Rise M20

These seem to cover a lot of bases--seasons, terrain, riding partners


----------



## Scuba.Steve (Dec 20, 2018)

Selling the “downcountry” / short travel Marin Rift Zone and build up this aggressive / enduro hardtail. 


-Ragley Big Al frame size XL
-Pike Ultimate 140mm
-Microshift Advent X drivetrain
-RaceFace Affect R Cranks / oval chain ring
-Guide RSC brakes w/ 180mm rotors
-PNW Loam Dropper/ Lever / Grips
-Spank Stem and Vibrocore bars
-Nukeproof Horizon V2 wheels
-WTB Tires

So far it’s been a fun rowdy little Hardtail perfect for my local trails in the SF East Bay. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n3sta (Jul 31, 2019)

Knolly Chilcotin in the 151 config - shouts to Tahoe Sports Hub in Truckee for becoming a dealer and being patient with me harassing them for several months. Feeling real spoiled between the bike and the shop support these days.


----------



## CRUZe (Sep 7, 2011)

My first 29er. $1,350 OTD with full GX from PlanetX. Perfect geo, handles like a dream.


----------



## Hel Mot (Sep 19, 2007)

nevermind...


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a 2022 Tallboy I got a month and a half ago. My other bike is an Evil Calling I bought Dec 2019. (might replace with a bigger travel enduro bike though).

I frequent: Boggs, Six Sigma, Angwin, Moore Creek, Oat Hill, Skyline and Annadale. I raced quite a bit this year, Six Sigma, Folsom (Mother Lode Epic), Nevada City, Tahoe, Lake Sonoma 😅 and Sea Otter. Plan to do all of those again hopefully and a few others in 2022. Maybe Downieville will be back?


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

norcalbike said:


> View attachment 1959992
> 
> View attachment 1959993
> 
> riding these two for the foreseeable future, will eventually add an enduro/AM bike when the timing is right. These two bikes cover a hell of a lot of ground for me though.


My kid goes to school there!! I am bring a bike next time we go and see her!!


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

2020 Santa Cruz Hightower
2020 Niner RLT9 Steel


----------



## scht2nv (Nov 16, 2021)

2021 Santa Cruz Hightower
2020 Salsa Fargo Steel


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Weinerts said:


> My kid goes to school there!! I am bring a bike next time we go and see her!!


The riding is fantastic! Especially the views.


----------



## Doesn't Matter (Mar 1, 2004)

Removed by fun police.

Close my account too if you want. Classless.


----------



## Doesn't Matter (Mar 1, 2004)

*delete*


----------



## itsky (Jul 26, 2011)

2021 Ibis Ripley
2020 Peloton garage bike


----------



## Joe_510 (May 19, 2014)

Transition Patrol









1995 Trek Mountain Track


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Hoping to pick up a longer travel sled to have fun in the Tahoe area!


----------



## kcpk11 (Dec 26, 2021)

Had some turnover in the stable this year. 

2021 Pivot Switchblade Pro XT/XTR
2021 Curve GXR Kevin of Steel Rival 1
2020 Trek Domane SL 5


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pivot Firebird 29
Dartmoor Two6Player
Transition TR11
Pivot Mach 6 on order. I'm becoming a convert to 27.5 wheels after riding 29ers for the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

mlloyd007 said:


> Pivot Firebird 29
> Dartmoor Two6Player
> Transition TR11
> Pivot Mach 6 on order. I'm becoming a convert to 27.5 wheels after riding 29ers for the last 5 or 6 years.
> ...


Why are you running a 12s drivetrain on a DH bike? Do you pedal that rig uphill? Lol


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> Why are you running a 12s drivetrain on a DH bike? Do you pedal that rig uphill? Lol


Good eye! I just built it up and didn't want to wait 7 months for Northstar to open, so I threw a 12 speed drive train on it and got an AXS dropper. It actually pedals uphill just fine seated, and only weighs 35lb. I've been pedaling up fireroads for the singletrack descent, and it's super fun.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

mlloyd007 said:


> Good eye! I just built it up and didn't want to wait 7 months for Northstar to open, so I threw a 12 speed drive train on it and got an AXS dropper. It actually pedals uphill just fine seated, and only weighs 35lb. I've been pedaling up fireroads for the singletrack descent, and it's super fun.


That’s sick. Brian Cahal did something similar with a Phoenix DH bike. And he raced it in many enduros and pedaled it all day.


----------



## 209AM (Jun 21, 2020)

2019 Canyon Neuron 7 al and 2008 Trek Fuel ex7. Brushy Peak, DV and PR.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> That’s sick. Brian Cahal did something similar with a Phoenix DH bike. And he raced it in many enduros and pedaled it all day.


Spot on- I got the idea from that very video I saw in a DH Convert to Enduro bike thread. In fact he has footage of Livewire, which is the basically what I got this bike and wheel size to optimize for. I rode N* last year a bunch on a V10, but ended up feeling like I was riding a freight train downhill fast as f**k, but not as fun as it could be. This rig is plenty fast, and way more fun to throw around.


----------



## shapethings (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't know why I have two bikes with almost the same geometry and squish, but here I am. Should sell one, but I love them both. 

Starling Murmur (was a Twist (mullet), but updated with the Murmur (29er) swingarm a few months ago). 











Privateer 141


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

2015 Ibis HD3- Can’t bear to part with, still a great spare bike when the main one goes out for service. 

2021 Ibis Ripmo- Main ride now. Ordered in December of 2020 and arrived in March this year before the industry price hike. Got lucky. Last of carbon Ripmos with DVO components. 

2018 Trek Stache 7- This thing is fun in so many ways. I don’t take it out much anymore because my bones rattle when descending the chunky bits. It’s probably the 120mm RS shock I haven’t dialed in. Or I’m getting old. 

The logistics to maintain consumables and spares for a small stable is mind boggling. 
And for all 3 bikes, I shudder to think when it’s time to replace worn out drivetrain components with shortages everywhere. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

shapethings said:


> I don't know why I have two bikes with almost the same geometry and squish, but here I am. Should sell one, but I love them both.
> 
> Starling Murmur (was a Twist (mullet), but updated with the Murmur (29er) swingarm a few months ago).
> 
> ...


If you want to sell the Privateer, I know someone looking to buy one.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Privateer 141

View attachment 1963147

[/QUOTE]

I recognize that bike- you ride Tamo a couple of weeks ago? We talked toward the end of the loop- I had the Firebird 29.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

shapethings said:


> Starling Murmur (was a Twist (mullet), but updated with the Murmur (29er) swingarm a few months ago).
> 
> View attachment 1963146


How are you liking the F/R 29? I finally got all the parts in for my Murmur and now I just need a day when I can focus on it to build it up.


----------



## MattSPL (Dec 28, 2021)

I just got a 2021 Trek Roscoe 8. Liking it so far. Miles ahead of my 12 year old 26” hard tail anyway.


----------



## Guinevere (Jul 28, 2020)

2020 Spur
2019 SB130 custom Lunchride'd
2020 Diverge
2021 Kris Holm 27.5 Muni

I'm hoping to pick up a titanium hardtail this year, and I'm torn between the Alchemy Argos and Hardtail Party's Binary Maniak. I suppose it's a good problem to have! 

I wanna race enduro, and part of me worries the sb130lr won't be enough. But I guess I should just get out there and try first? The Spur has been great for XC racing so far.


----------



## WillB (Jan 30, 2007)

I lucked out last August, I ordered an HT2, scored an unclaimed 2021 Norco Fluid HT 1 from my local bike shop. I love it, have some upgrades planned.


----------



## shapethings (Feb 17, 2014)

mlloyd007 said:


> Privateer 141
> 
> View attachment 1963147


I recognize that bike- you ride Tamo a couple of weeks ago? We talked toward the end of the loop- I had the Firebird 29.
[/QUOTE]

That was me. 




looks easy from here said:


> How are you liking the F/R 29? I finally got all the parts in for my Murmur and now I just need a day when I can focus on it to build it up.


Not crazy different from the mullet version. Less playful obv. 

Put a -1° geoshift headset in to counter the geometry change. Might move the fork up to 160 to test that. 

Have never compared data, but a 29er just _feels_ more efficient on long boring fire road climbs like Hihns Mill Rd etc. That is usually what keeps me going back to 29ers after dabbling with mullets and 27.5ers — despite the latter being more fun.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Guinevere said:


> 2020 Spur
> 2019 SB130 custom Lunchride'd
> 2020 Diverge
> 2021 Kris Holm 27.5 Muni
> ...


You got ripped off on that last bike, they only gave you half of one. 

I’m a bit jealous, my Dad could ride a unicycle, my sister can ride one, me, nope.


----------



## 2wls4ever (May 11, 2006)

Transition Spur


----------



## elmaestro (Jan 7, 2022)

2020 Niner Air 9


----------



## SikeMo (Mar 17, 2013)

Ripmo2 and DV9 at the moment. Looking to swap the DV9 parts over to a Blur TR or Revel Ranger. But man, everything is ridiculously expensive now.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

My 2022 XC race bike. It's a Neuhaus Metalworks steel hardtail. 110mm of travel and a nice comfy flatmount steel frame. I'll do a few of the Hoppers on it and Wente in June.









This powder is amazing.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

my Main ride

yes, that is summer here......


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

2021 Stumpy, less than a year on it, so I'll be riding it this year also. 2019 Big Honzo new frame last Jan. Looking to swap everything over to a Honzo ST.(just picked up a new frame last week) Hoping it will be a little easier on my old bones, the carbon beats the snot out of me sometimes.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

2021 super caliber
2020 tallboy
2021 Stumpjumper Evo Sworks
2019 yt decoy
2018 GGDH

Waiting for the Sworks Epic HT to finally come in stock 👌🤞


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Got lucky and both my 22s came in. Though first dirt of 22 will certainly be on this!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

numbnuts said:


> Got lucky and both my 22s came in. Though first dirt of 22 will certainly be on this!
> View attachment 1965220


Nice. Very unique bike.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Would still be on my current bikes. Haven’t found a full suspension that would replace my 3 y/o Stumpy. I do want the Mojo 4 but the Stumpy is very versatile, it can fit 29 wheels and can adjusted to run 130 or 150mm rear travel, threaded BB, swat box, 180mm dropper on size Medium, frame weighs 5.6 lbs with shock. No issues with the bearings or creaking even after 5k miles. I had two of this model. One I sold last year and I also had the 2020 Evo that I also sold last year. 

What to buy for 2022? Probably an eMTB SL models such as Kenevo, Levo, Rise.

2019 Stumpjumper 27.5









2020 Ragley Mmmbop 27.5


----------



## matty1551 (Aug 10, 2011)

Why does your Butcher have extra knobs between the cornering and 2 center knobs


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

matty1551 said:


> Why does your Butcher have extra knobs between the cornering and 2 center knobs


I’m not sure… The previous model Grid casing had ones without those extra knobs and some with. Here are a couple of photos of my older Butchers. Both of them are 2.8 size.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

matty1551 said:


> Why does your Butcher have extra knobs between the cornering and 2 center knobs


Interesting?

Found another example here!

Strange if it's a new design as Spec hasn't released any info AFAIK


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

2021 BMC Twostroke AL One


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Tjay said:


> Would still be on my current bikes. Haven’t found a full suspension that would replace my 3 y/o Stumpy. I do want the Mojo 4 but the Stumpy is very versatile, it can fit 29 wheels and can adjusted to run 130 or 150mm rear travel, threaded BB, swat box, 180mm dropper on size Medium, frame weighs 5.6 lbs with shock. No issues with the bearings or creaking even after 5k miles. I had two of this model. One I sold last year and I also had the 2020 Evo that I also sold last year.
> 
> What to buy for 2022? Probably an eMTB SL models such as Kenevo, Levo, Rise.
> 
> ...


Awesome Ragley!!!


----------



## ShadowofBob (Aug 16, 2019)

2016 Ibis T-29/Tranny belt drive for the single speed pain, 2017 Ibis Ripley LS V2 for anything that needs squish, 2017 Santa Cruz Stigmata for the groad, and a 1999 Ibis Sonoma Ti for sunny days on asphalt.

Honorable mention to the 2011/2012 Turner 5.Spot that has somehow stuck around and was revived this past winter with 1x11, dropper, and carbon hoops for reliving the 26" days or use as a guest bike.

No plans on any frame/bike upgrades for 2022 given the lack of availability/deals and contentment with the current quiver.


----------



## pcconsult (Sep 21, 2019)

My new fork is Manitou Mezzer PRO. My new tires (not on this photo) are Schwalbe Smart Sam 27.5x2.6. Soon my bike will be with Shigura brakes with 220mm rotors.


----------



## hairy mountain beast (Jul 23, 2021)

Banshee Prime V3 for trail riding and a 2001 Kona Caldera for some gravel/bike path/easy trail cruising.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Picked up a new bike. Wasn’t planning on getting a low-powered ebike, but couldn’t resist for its descending abilities and good looks. Not sold on the yellow though.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a 38 from one of those yellow kenevos on a different bike and I still haven't gotten over the dislike for the yellow. haven't been able to find any decals to cover it up yet, but if someone wants to trade for their zeb id happily oblige.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

MyDadSucks said:


> I have a 38 from one of those yellow kenevos on a different bike and I still haven't gotten over the dislike for the yellow. haven't been able to find any decals to cover it up yet, but if someone wants to trade for their zeb id happily oblige.


Fanatik Bike Co in Bellingham has a great website with high quality decals for that fork. I got some for my 38 on my enduro.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

SC Tallboy V4 with a lightweight build as my trail bike
Forbidden Druid with a beefy/coil shock & fork build for rowdier trails
Speshy Turbo Levo for when I'm fat and lazy


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

I have two almost identical bikes, one up in Reno and the other in the bay area. Reno bike is a 2020 S works stumpjumper, the BA bike is a 2021 S work stumpjumper. The 21 has 140 travel, the 20 150. Otherwise pretty much the same. Both a ton of fun for this old guy.


----------



## Mathias FV (8 mo ago)

BMC Twostroke AL One 2021 with a few bits and bobs changed here and there:

Cheers


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

My now 25 year old Cannondale UberV keeps bringing me joy every time I get on it. It’s getting to the point where I seriously consider selling my 2020 Kenevo except noone seems to want to buy used Kenevos.


----------



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

a ’16 Knolly Warden. I ride Skeggs, Montara, Waterdog, Demo and South Lake Tahoe trails


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

Cape Town and Greyton - South Africa


----------



## Ilovedoods (Jun 22, 2020)

2020 Trek Rail 9.8


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

2020 Santa Cruz Hightower and a 2022 Canfield Nimble 9 for this year. 

My gravel and fat bikes get ridden more in the off season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Ragley Big Wig for mtb and Surly Cross Check for gravel/road. Old Schwinn High Plains for around town/pulling kid in trailer. 

Building up a custom Marino frame for single speed use.


----------



## TOGALOCK (8 mo ago)

2020 Canyon Strive CFR LTD.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Still ride my custom made Kocmo 

That bike has 2 big advantages over any new bike on the market :

Available / In stock
Paid


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Enduro coil front and rear, lots of parts from my last bike. One year in and I hope to keep it for at least two more. 










Doctahawk with a coil Lyrik now, built from frame up with some old parts and new. Hopefully I’ll keep this one “forever.”










Grizl 6 is now 1x10 and just replaced my road bike from 1989 that has too much rust damage to be safe. Hopefully another very long term bike.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Got this a few weeks ago:









Review: I just love it! Fits me perfect and is as fast as I need to go.


----------



## whipnet (Dec 30, 2021)

2022 Trek Farley 7


----------



## Cheeze Wheelie (May 24, 2004)

2021 Niner Air 9 RDO hardtail. Fast, efficient and perfectly dialed in for my trail system. I'm not pining for any other bikes right now, and have no plans to go back to full suspension unless it's a rental for downhilling.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Just got back into riding again after a 10 year hiatus (bad knees). Still riding my 2004 Santa Cruz Heckler on the trails in Slatyfork, WV.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I’ll upgrade my bike soon. Still on my 2014 NS eccentric and love it


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

First new bike in quite a few years. Yeti SB115. Absolutely love this bike....


----------



## Tytlynz (Apr 29, 2015)

2022 top fuel 8. First fs. Never going back.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DustyChap said:


> First new bike in quite a few years. Yeti SB115. Absolutely love this bike....
> View attachment 1986347


I like that finish. A carbon frame with a raw aluminum look. 👍


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Esker Japhy. Absolutely love this thing.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

2021 Specialized Enduro
2020 Solace Cycles OM-2P


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

2020 Megatower and 2021 Nimble9. Love them both, and both are very different.


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

Currently riding this 2018 Jamis Dragonslayer since I rediscovered this sport a little over 2 years ago. Just ordered the Diamondback Release 3 the other day after getting a pretty good deal. Should be here Monday. Looking forward to a full suspension experience.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad77 (May 21, 2021)

Jones LWB


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Privateer 141, size P1 in raw. Ordered frame mid January, got delivered late April as promised. Built mostly with parts I already owned, plus some extra due to different standards. It's my first full sus bike in 14yrs of riding. Quite a change to be honest, very hard to shake off so many years of hardtail habits. Bike works everywhere as I hoped it would though.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

2005 Cannondale F400 2X10 for off road riding
2003 K2 1X9 for light XC riding
2004 Trek 7500FX 3X9 for commuting, errands, and road rides


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

2014 Kona Process 134a, still just as capable as many newer bikes.









Sent from my brain using my hand.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

A 2018 FS 150mm 29er


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Started 2022 with Spot Ryve 115, Spot Rocker SS, Spot Mayhem 150, Trek Rail 7, Otso Wahella C and Salsa Stormchaser. Wrecked bad in April and destroyed the Mayhem and my left shoulder. Sold much of the fleet while awaiting surgery and medical bills. Still have the Rail and Stormchaser.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Up until last week, it was this one (1999 Trek 9900)...









Now, it's going to be mostly this one (2019 Trek Procaliber 9.9 SL)...









On the road, it's this one (2018 Storck Fascenario.3)...


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Still rockin' the Cascade Peak and Dragonslayer duo.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

2009 Mongoose Teocali









Just bought a 2022 Giant Trance X 27.5, got one ride in before I re-injured my knee in some non mtb stupidity.


----------



## Pickers (10 mo ago)

2022 Trek FuelEx 7...mostly just short/skills practice rides at the moment as I'm coming back to MTB. 
When I want to go further afield my 2018 Trek Checkpoint SL5.


----------

